# Sudden loud noise from engine and codes piling up



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

This morning I noticed the check engine light had come on. A quick scan showed P11A0 which I think is NOX sensor related. I checked again before leaving work to find P11A0 and P11CB. More NOX sensor codes. A few miles from home I start hearing loud engine noises. Like my old Mercedes 300SD loud. By the time I got home I see "Service theft deterrent system" on the DIC. The oil level is fine so my fear of no lubrication to the cam lobes is slightly lessened.

I let the engine cool down for an hour but the noise still remains. The cabin had heated up considerably in the 92 degree heat and turning on the A/C made the engine hesitate and then stall. Another scan of the codes shows the previous two and now P2598 which I think is a dirty or bad MAP sensor.

So, my questions to the rest of y'all are: what could be the cause of this noise? Could the internal oil pump taking a dive make this noise?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

This sounds like battery and/or neg battery cable issue.

Possibly... And I rarely say this because so many people replace perfectly good ones... Alternator is failing. Or accessory belt.

I would 100% look into those issues before you start messing with other things.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

The car has been in for the negative terminal issue already and the accessory belt was replaced a week ago. :/


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Sygma6 said:


> The car has been in for the negative terminal issue already and the accessory belt was replaced a week ago. :/


Idlers and tensioner?

Don’t rule out power issue yet. You can also remove as many terminals you can find and just give them a quick wire brushing. Dielectric grease for longevity if you have that on hand.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

I had a look at the timing belt when a friend came over and everything looks good there. I'm starting to think its the oil pump as when I tried to start it again to show off the noise it sounded a lot like the car in this video.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

Well, turns out the crank bearings went **** up and it was a rod knocking. My mechanic tells me the connector for the oil pump snorkel was still pliable so my initial thought of the oil pump going bad was correct. Now time to find an engine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is your car still under the powertrain warranty? If so, then let GM find you a new engine.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Now that’s a first on here. The diesel has had minor problems, mostly emissions related. But this isn’t common. Why new engine vs a rebuild?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

That's odd though as oil pumps don't usually "go bad." It's typically a mechanical gear style pump so it's usually something else that fails (or excessive wear that causes the pump to fail internally) but I would have thought you'd see a CEL for oil pressure though


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> That's odd though as oil pumps don't usually "go bad." It's typically a mechanical gear style pump so it's usually something else that fails (or excessive wear that causes the pump to fail internally) but I would have thought you'd see a CEL for oil pressure though


Yah usually a oil pump even after 500k miles has minimal wear. It is one of the few parts that’s 100% in the oil 99.999% of the time.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

obermd said:


> Is your car still under the powertrain warranty? If so, then let GM find you a new engine.


The 6 year coverage expired in January but I am only at 90k miles.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> Now that’s a first on here. The diesel has had minor problems, mostly emissions related. But this isn’t common. Why new engine vs a rebuild?


New as in new to me. I am still pricing out a used engine.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> Yah usually a oil pump even after 500k miles has minimal wear. It is one of the few parts that’s 100% in the oil 99.999% of the time.


I think the oil pump isn't totally submerged on this engine. There is a long snorkel that goes down through the baffle to the sump. I am thinking that this is not the kind of pump that squirts oil up at all the moving bits but pushes it through journals in the crank et cetera.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sygma6 said:


> New as in new to me. I am still pricing out a used engine.


Will a new to you used engine be cheaper then rebuild of your original engine? We use a variable pressure pump so I figured it would be low and really in the oil to make sure even on low psi mode it won’t have a chance to starve.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

This is the 2.0 LUZ part number.






2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 L 4-Cylinder Diesel Engine Assembly 55584313 | GMPartsDirect.com


2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze part # 55584313 - 2.0 L 4-Cylinder Diesel Engine Assembly




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diesel4Ever said:


> This is the 2.0 LUZ part number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's worth as much as the car is lol


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> That's worth as much as the car is lol


So, what to do?

Buy and install a new engine from a GM outlet?
Buy a rebuilt engine and install it?
Get the damaged engine rebuilt?
Get a used engine and install it?
Junk the car?
#1 is probably not cost effective.

#2 and #3 both have the added challenge of finding the right supplier/rebuilder.

#4 - I imagine used diesels are scarce as hens teeth. Especially one with some useful life remaining.

#5 - only as a last resort.

Finding the right rebuilder or rebuilt engine will take some work, especially for the lower volume, less common diesel. I've heard horror stories of other GM motors getting rebuilt only to fail in the next 10k miles because the rebuilder, being unfamiliar, failed to do one of the critical steps properly.

Whoever the source, I would ask many questions, such as how many of these have they rebuilt, and what kind of warranty they offer. Many times, rebuilt engines are available thru the dealer, but can be expensive. However, that same engine may be available directly from the rebuilder, so identifying who that rebuilder is may be helpful. (If I could recommend any sources, I would include them here .)

Sygma6, let us know whatever you end up doing.

Doug

.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well seeing how his mechanic already has it torn down I'd say have it rebuilt. Only iffy thing is figuring out WHY the oil pump failed (if that's indeed what did fail - but it's cheap enough to just replace it) and make sure nothing else is damaged from the destruction.

I'd be doing all new rods and bearings minimum. The crank is toast too from the pics and needs to be replaced or rebuilt. I'd also be pulling the cams to check for signs of wear due to lack of lubrication or debris in the system. Then you also have to worry about the turbo bearings being toast from LOL/debris as well.

If there's damage to the turbo, cam journals, etc it will be cheaper to just put a new engine in by the time you figure out all the parts and labor to replace all the components and get things rebuilt. Probably cheaper to find a wrecked car and pull the motor and swap it.

A quick eBay search found a bunch of 2.0 diesels with low mileage for sale for under $2k (plus shipping).

$1400 with 107k miles ($250 FRT) | $1800 55k miles ($190 FRT) | $1800 52k miles ($190 FRT) | $1800 57k miles ($190 FRT) | $1800 28k miles (Free FRT) | $1200 148k miles (Free FRT) | $1800 60 miles ($190 FRT) | $1700 72k miles ($190 FRT) | $950 91k miles ($175 FRT)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> So, what to do?
> 
> Buy and install a new engine from a GM outlet?
> Buy a rebuilt engine and install it?
> ...


If you get a diesel rebuilders shop that should help. If you rebuild international-Cummins-Detroit engines for a living the Cruze should be similar just smaller tools and Tq values lol.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

I have found a used diesel engine for under 1k and will go with that if my conversation this coming weekend with the Customer Experience whatever at the dealership yields no fruit. I will be leaning heavily on the fact that no one else over here seems to have had this problem, that kind of damage to the bearings and crank must have been an ongoing problem, and the Vauxhall / Opel Insignia with the same engine across the pond has been known to have oil pump problems that result in rod knocking.

The seller of the used engine does not want a core so I am going to take the bad engine home and tear in to it myself with my mechanic buddy. The rebuild may be possible if there is no top end problems, turbo damage, and if the crankshaft can be turned. At a minimum it would be crankshaft turned, oversized bearings, oil pump, and main seals.

I would love to purchase a wrecked car and pull the entire engine out. There is, in fact, one near me that is supposed to be up for auction at iaai but it is not scheduled yet. My mechanic tells me the book time for an engine swap is 18 hours and much of that would be swapping over all the accessories.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea an engine swap will be more cost-effective and time-effective than a rebuild if you can find a good one for short cash.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

As an update I did end up going a the used engine route. Found one out of a 2015 with 28K miles on the odometer to swap in. Only cost me $2k. Installation only cost me $2k.

I have the old engine in my garage but can't find my engine stand so its still on the cherry picker.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's a pretty **** solid price for a full engine swap...

Do you plan to tear down your original engine to find the point of failure (or did you already, and I missed it while skimming the previous posts)?


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

MP81 said:


> That's a pretty **** solid price for a full engine swap...


Maybe you missed the heavy sarcasm on the word "only" in my previous post. If I didn't owe a bunch on the car I would have pushed it off a cliff.

I haven't gotten in to the engine yet as I can't find my engine stand and the crank and oil pump are on the wrong end for me to look at.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean yeah, it's not ideal...but overall, that's less than I was expecting it would have cost you.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

update?


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

pavulon said:


> update?


 Not a lot to add. The corpse is still in my garage on the cherry picker but I certainly haven't forgotten about it. I went to Harbor Freight to get a 1 ton engine stand last weekend but the fiendly employees were too busy yacking it up outside to be bothered to get something from the back of the store. I'm going to look again and maybe go the CL route this weekend.


----------

